# How many calories do you eat?



## elaine l (Aug 20, 2007)

When I read all the great recipes and foods consumed in here I wonder how you all do it.  I would love to eat fried chicken, gravies, cream sauces, desserts but I would be huge!  I have a few days of being really good in exchange for one bad.  I try to keep my calories around 2000.  Lofat locarb do not seem to work (too many restrictions) so I watch calories.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry don't count them, never had too, I just watch how many sweets I eat, and seldom snack.    I am not skinny !


----------



## elaine l (Aug 20, 2007)

Ahhh Barb you are one of the lucky ones.  If I am not careful I will gain.


----------



## redkitty (Aug 20, 2007)

I eat between 1300-1800 per day during the week.  I'm not so good on the weekends though!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't know about my calories but when my jeans start to feel tight, I cut back on the sweets (my downfall) and try to avoid eating after dinner. If they feel really tight, sometimes I'll do sort of a fast, drinking only liquids for a day. Or, if I know I'm going to have a big dinner with all the trimmings and lots of desserts, I'll do the liquids thing that day til the meal.


----------



## sattie (Aug 20, 2007)

I kinda keep an idea of how many calories I consume (nothing exact) and base my workouts on that.  I usually try to stay below 1800, but it varies from day to day.  Some days I consume 900 to 1200, other days may be more or less.  If there is a day that I have had more calories than normal, I add an extra mile or two to my work out.  Other than that, I just eat what I want and keep sweets to a minimum, but never eliminate them!


----------



## Caine (Aug 20, 2007)

When I am at full workout potential, which I haven't been lately because of another bout with plantar fasciitis, I can consume as many as 3800 calories a day. Right now I maintain my current weight by going back to a diet of 2200 calories, until the pain goes away and I can once again spend two to three hours in the gym every day except Friday.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 20, 2007)

I think it really depends on how active you are.  I spent the weekend snow boarding and ate absolute rubbish all weekend and I mean ALL weekend.  I was always putting something in my mouth and it was usually coated in sugar or dripping with butter but I was fine about it because I was working out so hard all weekend.  I don't count calories but if something is really high in calories I try to stay away from it or only eat a small amount and if I have a total blow out I make sure to go for a walk the next day or do some extra sit ups and push ups before I go to bed.


----------



## healthyfoodie (Aug 20, 2007)

i eat around 1200-1600 cals per day during the week.  a little more on weekends.  during the week, i basically try and eat fruits, veggies and salads, limit refined products, sweets, etc.  on weekends, i relax it a little bit because it usually involves going out to eat at least one night, a few beers here and there.  but i try not to go overboard, even on weekends.  of course, it sometimes happens.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2007)

Right now I'm at about 1000, but it's usually less.  I've been looking much more closely at the bad habits I'd created and decided to change....so far to the tune of 20 pounds since July 9th.  I give myself monthly goals....

This month is my son's college graduation dinner.  Next month is the Vendemia Wine Festival.  October is my children's birthdays.  November...well we all know how bad November can be.  

I agree, it's very difficult to spend time talking about food when you are eliminating some of the ingredients that make it taste soooooooo good, like butter, cheese, oil, sugar.  It's all about balance, I believe.  That...and making lifestyle changes, not dieting.  

Good luck with the gravies, I know...they're a killer.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 21, 2007)

Life style changes yes Vera! Me? 1500 max per day! Mostly less. I am a bad boy on week-ends sometimes however.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't count calories, but I try to eat healthfully, at least most of the time. I generally don't have dessert at home; occasionally when I'm out to dinner with friends, we share one or two. I don't bake much - I prefer savory food to sweets. I sometimes splurge on good French fries 

Also, I don't believe in deliberately eliminating any food or food category (e.g., breads or potatoes) and I found out the hard way that we all need a certain amount of fat in our diets, or our bodies will not absorb the fat-soluble vitamins A, D, E and K. I usually cook with olive oil, but I have other oils and butter that I cook with less often.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Life style changes yes Vera! Me? 1500 max per day! Mostly less. I am a bad boy on week-ends sometimes however.


 Eventually, I'll get to the part where I won't care about being 'bad'.  For now, I'll settle for being bad once a month.

Oh, by the way....booze has absolutely no calories.  I've decided.


----------



## redkitty (Aug 21, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> Oh, by the way....booze has absolutely no calories.  I've decided.



Oh I am so right there with you on this Vera!!!!!!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2007)

redkitty said:


> Oh I am so right there with you on this Vera!!!!!!!



Right??!!!   C'mon it either looks like water or tea.  And we all know those drinks are free.

One day I'll give you my theories on eating broken cookies and the potato chip dust from the bottom of the bag...hehehe


----------



## Smylietron (Aug 22, 2007)

Ideally I'd like to eat between 1800 and 2000 calories per day, but it's so hard to keep track of the numbers when you hurriedly eat a snack or cook yourself something from scratch. Not everything comes with labels!

And yeah, booze does not count as calories. And since I like fruity cocktails, it's actually a healthy thing to consume--more antioxidants!


----------



## IainDaniel (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't really count my calories anymore,  I have a good idea where they fall between 2200 and 2500.

For all those with extremely low cal intakes, remember that these intakes effect the way your body will maintain Homeostasis.

You will affect your Thyroid and Metabolism.  The body will tend to store fat as a form of survival, cause it thinks it is starving.

Working on eating healthy meals consistently, and you and your body will be much Happier.  Just my $0.02


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 23, 2007)

I`ve no idea, I eat when I`m hungry and that`s usually once a day in the evening or night, and I stop when I`m full.

I can eat whatever I like also, my weight stays the same +/- a couple of pounds.


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 23, 2007)

I gain weight easily so I'm always watching my calories.  I work out for an hour daily and try to keep my calories between 1,200 and 1,500.  I drink my wine with abandon, as if those calories don't count!  Not too tempted by sweets, luckily.  But if I have potato chips in the house I can't get my mind off of them!!


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 23, 2007)

don`t be fooled, alcohol like sugar is nearly Pure Calories (just look how well it burns!).


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 23, 2007)

I am a 2k man myself, sometimes, 2200.


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 23, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> don`t be fooled, alcohol like sugar is nearly Pure Calories (just look how well it burns!).


 
Oh, I know, what I mean is, I'm always sooo careful about watching what I eat so when I get a nice glass of wine I don't worry about it and enjoy.  Kind of think about it, the same with food, in the way that I enjoy and not obsess.   Portion control and working out are key for me.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 23, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> don`t be fooled, alcohol like sugar is nearly Pure Calories (just look how well it burns!).


 

Nothing you can say will make me, and apparently several others, think otherwise

If they actually counted, my caloric intake would be off the charts on the weekend.  So....as a result of that statement, booze does not count.


----------



## redkitty (Aug 23, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> Nothing you can say will make me, and apparently several others, think otherwise
> 
> If they actually counted, my caloric intake would be off the charts on the weekend.  So....as a result of that statement, booze does not count.



HAHAA!  I think I would cry big tears if I knew how many calories are in one Mojito.  I will continue living in denial...


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 23, 2007)

*I have been on a weight reduction/lifestyle change  program for a year and I keep it at about 1500 calories per day.  I have enough to eat, feel and look great and have lost 50 lbs. as of yesterday.  *


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 23, 2007)

DramaQueen said:


> *I have been on a weight reduction/lifestyle change  program for a year and I keep it at about 1500 calories per day.  I have enough to eat, feel and look great and have lost 50 lbs. as of yesterday.  *


Congrats, DramaQueen! That's a major accomplishment!


----------



## Dina (Aug 23, 2007)

Way too many but am on a start to exercising.  Did yoga and biking today.  Yey!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 24, 2007)

redkitty said:


> HAHAA!  I think I would cry big tears if I knew how many calories are in one Mojito.  I will continue living in denial...



And, the mint leaves are chock full of vitamins.....you know...leafy grean vegetables!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 24, 2007)

I have to agree with the above posts.  For some strange reason I never count what I drink as part of my caloric intake.  Could be why diets aren't as effective for me as they seem to be for others.  Hmmmmm oh well!


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 25, 2007)

Diets can be omitted when drinking or on vacation lol


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 25, 2007)

I weigh myself everyday when I get up (but really... I know by how I feel when I'm getting a bit too portly - I'm kinda portly anyways).

When I'm trying to curb some weight I usually start counting calories and cut myself down to 1500, along with 30min of very rigorous exercise 5 days a week (I usually climb & descend 125-150 flights of stairs in that amount of time).  Normally I eat around 2000-2500 calories, strength train every other day, take a Tae Kwon Do class for 2hrs once a week, and get a nice 3-4hr hike in on the weekend.

It depends on your body type too.  I'm 6'0" 220lbs.  When I'm in peak physical shape I go about 195lbs.

With school starting again soon I don't have the time to cook as much or the money to splurge on restaurants every day - so I kind of cut back on calories naturally in that way.

When I cut back to 1500cal, I usually don't change the foods I eat - I just cut back on the amounts.  I usually cut back a bit on the amount of carbs (real easy to eat a lot of calories via carbs), and then monitor my fat and alcohol consumption (which average about twice the calories per gram that carbs and protein pack).  When I drop a few of those pounds I'll then slowly increase my caloric intake to my normal 2000-2500.

Definitely watch your beverages.  I have the toughest time with fruity, chewy, acidic candy like Mike and Ike's or Jelly Belly Jelly Beans.  One "Big Box" of Mike and Ike's packs close to 1000 calories.  I'll be munching them over the course of a few hours while doing homework and notice the box is almost empty.  I try to only buy the 500cal convenience store sized bag despite the fact that it costs the same as the 1000cal grocery store box...    I had a friend taking nutrition classes recommend that I substitute citrus fruits... sorry... a Mike and Ike candy is NOT an orange section...


----------



## Deeblock (Sep 21, 2007)

I typically eat around 2,000-2,500. I am an ex-football player who is 6'6" and weighs in at 315 lbs, with 18% body fat. I have always watched what I ate. As I said, right now I consume 2000-2500 calories per day, sometimes less, sometimes more. However, my BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate) is around 2240. As long as I keep it at that figure, I should maintain my weight. If I want to lose weight, then I should eat less, more like 1800, but that depends on my activity rate, which is high. So, I need more calories in order to have enough energy and still balance out.


----------

